# cdt and anaphylactic shock



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm unsure/don't believe my goats were vaccinated with the cdt vaccine. I have purchased the vaccine but haven't yet given it to them because I've read of the possibility of shock and the need for epinephrine on hand. The feed store where I bought the vaccine didn't have a clue about the epinephrine, is this something that must be purchased from a vet? or do I just need to find the right supplier? and what would the actual procedure be if shock were to occur(how much, where, SQ?/IM?) ? also I've read to give the vaccine 4 weeks before kidding. assumming they get knocked up  should I wait and do it then and give the booster to the does at the same time as the kids? I've got a 1 1/2 year old pygmy, a 7mo old nubian/lamancha cross, and a 7 mo old pygmy buck. do I need to be prepared for different dosages for each individual? I don't want to be guessing their weight in a moment of panic!!! I'd rather write myself an emergency instruction manual ahead of time. I want to take the time to remark on what a wonderful resource this forum has been! I am a real newbie with the goats and have found lots of confusing and contradictory information but I can usually dig around here and find a thread that clears it up. thanks everyone


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Chances are you'll never have to use eppy, but good to have on hand. Dose is 1ml per 100 pounds intramuscular. I got mine from Jeffers catalog - no script. Now I seem to recall at one point it wasn't available w/out prescription for a time, then I think it is again. Give CD&T to pregnant does (SQ though some people do IM it) about a month before kidding. Then to kids at four weeks. My management is is a bit different - I only give one CD&T to kids whereas most people give a booster.


----------



## sixstrothers (Jan 20, 2006)

Eppy is great to have on hand. We moved quite a bit this past yr and got ice next to our vaccines and had all kinds of bad reactions. Come to find out if ice gets next to the vaccines it separates the med and there for causes advirse side effects. We nearly lost a buck after disbudding and giving a Tetnus Antitoxin shot to him. Without the eppy and benedryl he would have died. So it is good to have before you give any shots. I have had a doe even break out in hives after a CD&T shot. Gave the eppy and she was fine.
This is just my experience with eppy.
Lori


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

It is very rare for that happening but still can.. It is good to get that stuff from a VET or find a place where to purchase it from. but about the shock it very rare of what I know.. 

Good Luck


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I gave a CD/t and pasteurella vaccine, at the same time, to a doe and she had some signs of shock. I didn't know that was what it was at the time and thank God she got over it on her own. Now I have epinephrine on hand, just in case. It really isn't a big deal. It is such a small dose. In fact, it would be a great idea to keep some already drawn up in to a syringe, in case of emergency. It stays in the fridge, I'm pretty sure. If a goat is going to react, it will be in a matter of minutes, not hours so you should be able to tell if you stick around a bit. Do it first, before feeding time and then you can keep an eye out for any reactions. Don't worry. I think I'd worry more about them NOT being vaccinated, personally. One thing I don't know is if you have an adult goat that, to you knowlege, has never had a CD/T, isn't it wise to do the whole series? That is what you do on dogs. I just wondered.


----------



## AlaOutlaw (Sep 3, 2006)

I get epinephrine from Tractor Supply Company out of the fridge the vaccines are in OTC.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

When I first got my sheep I got some books and read about all the things they said you needed to have. I have not had to use hardly any of it. I think they list the worst case scenarios and forget to tell you that most of the time they will do fine if you just follow the basics. Wormers and Penicillin are the things I really use the most, along with some antibiotic spray or ointment for minor wounds. Maybe Ive just been lucky too LOL


----------

